# Острая задержка мочи



## x777xx98rus (4 Сен 2011)

Острая задержка мочи, онемение промежности и в районе копчика. не эрогенный мочевой пузырь


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Сен 2011)

На снимках ничего не видно,   снимки плохого качества,   с трудом просматривается наличие компрессионных переломов в грудном отделе, вероятнее всего за счет остеопороза и грыжи в поясничном отделе. Более того никто по снимкам не скажет есть ли у пациента "нейрогенный мочевой пузырь".


----------

